

LinkedIn has been redesigned - factorialboy
https://www.linkedin.com

======
nongraphical
Maybe they should think about salting their password hashes before updating
the website design... :p

------
marssaxman
The only LinkedIn redesign I care about is the one where they stop spamming me
every time anyone who has my name in their address book joins up, or blinks,
or otherwise gives them the barest ghost of an excuse to invite me to "join
their professional network".

~~~
wilfra
Settings > Email Preferences > Set the frequency of emails > set all of the
ones you don't want to receive to 'no email'

~~~
marssaxman
Wouldn't I have to have a linkedin account to do that?

------
anony-mice
I'm on Google Chrome and it has display issues.I can't understand how this
hasn't gone through cross-browser testing before being released.

~~~
batiudrami
I'm having issues on Firefox too, so I assume something has broken, rather
than not testing it. I can't imagine they wouldn't test two of the major
browsers.

------
alexwolfe
Not seeing anything new, did they roll back to the old one? The signup page
looked new but when I logged in it was the old LinkedIn

------
reedlaw
Haven't used it in a long time, but now it seems more and more like Facebook
to me. I followed a link on the homepage that said "X people have view your
profile" and then I get a dialog asking me to change my profile from anonymous
to visible. No thanks. Then there's the LinkedIn email system that I never
use. Seems to have filled up with messages while I was away. Seems like
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Zawinski#Zawinski.27s_law...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Zawinski#Zawinski.27s_law_of_software_envelopment)
is true.

~~~
untog
I'm pretty sure that absolutely none of that is new. The "change my profile
from anonymous to visible" part makes total sense in context.

~~~
reedlaw
It makes sense, but it seems like they're holding cheap bait in front of you
to get you to be more public with your information. I deleted my Facebook
account over loss of privacy. Hope I don't have to do the same with this one.

------
shad0wfax
Still don't like the design. They seem to have just sugar-candied the menus as
far as I can see.

Don't like how they bombard with information on any page. Its a clutter and
mess of unrelated stuff.

~~~
rhizome
They're probably trying to make it a place unemployed people like to spend
time.

------
ricardobeat
Seems to be a minor facelift, biggest change is the dark header. The home page
remains useless.

------
yo-mf
Glad to see that they are now a completely updated and modern Web 1.5 app.

------
jeffjose
LinkedIn has always eluded me because of their bad design. "bad" might be a
strong words, but considering how "clean" and "fresh" Facebook and Google+
looks - LinkedIn sure does look bad.

------
mvrekic
I took a screenshot for those who still do not see new design:

<http://i.imgur.com/T7mXM.jpg>

~~~
rhizome
Wow, that is a lot like FB (which started out kinda MySpace, etc). The more
that information architectures converge, the easier it will be for a federated
solution to emerge. Federated social nets being a hope of mine for the future.

------
anujkk
Terrible design on home page. Problem with grid alignment and color scheme.

------
Yhippa
Did they use a re-skin of Twitter Bootstrap for the header?

~~~
dangrossman
No.

